# CO2 Tank Refill close to Navarre?



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a CO2 tank refilled for my Kegerator tank? I'm struggling to find a place to get it filled. I'm hoping someone on here knows a good place.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Google Wesco I bet they have a shop in your area. They will exchange your tank for another.


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> Google Wesco I bet they have a shop in your area. They will exchange your tank for another.


I assume you mean Wesco welding? There is one in Pensacola.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Google says your screwed...but there may be a welding supply close to you that it does not know about. Airgas does list a branch in Ft Walton....but Wesco is 1/3 to 1/2 the price of airgas....not that it would matter that much on CO2.


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

Firefishvideo said:


> Google says your screwed...but there may be a welding supply close to you that it does not know about. Airgas does list a branch in Ft Walton....but Wesco is 1/3 to 1/2 the price of airgas....not that it would matter that much on CO2.


Darn that Google ;-) I couldn't find anything on there either....that's why I was hoping someone here knew something Google didn't. Do you know how Wesco does CO2? Do they refill while you wait, exchange, or do you have to drop it off and pick it up later? Pensacola is a long way to go twice


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

optimisticnfishless said:


> Darn that Google ;-) I couldn't find anything on there either....that's why I was hoping someone here knew something Google didn't. Do you know how Wesco does CO2? Do they refill while you wait, exchange, or do you have to drop it off and pick it up later? Pensacola is a long way to go twice


They just swap out bottles, take about 5 minutes. Would work out well if you have a few at a time to save trips. Give them a call to verify that they have the right size ready for you before you go.....they are on 29 near the 9 mile exit....so it will be quite a drive.
If its for a soda/beer service you will still save a fortune over a delivery service.
Wesco also has very fair prices on new bottles.


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

Firefishvideo said:


> They just swap out bottles, take about 5 minutes. Would work out well if you have a few at a time to save trips. Give them a call to verify that they have the right size ready for you before you go.....they are on 29 near the 9 mile exit....so it will be quite a drive.
> If its for a soda/beer service you will still save a fortune over a delivery service.
> Wesco also has very fair prices on new bottles.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey I use co2 for making soda water at home. I use wesco exchange. Once you have the bottle a swap is about 10 bucks. Not too bad!


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> Hey I use co2 for making soda water at home. I use wesco exchange. Once you have the bottle a swap is about 10 bucks. Not too bad!


That isn't a bad price at all. I can't wait to get my keg going :thumbup:


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

If you are on the eastern side of Navarre the Airgas location in Ft. Walton will be closer. It should still be on a side-street off Racetrack. The western side of Navarre then either Wesco or Airgas.

After getting one of their tanks, Airgas or Wesco; find out if Wesco delivers. As for Airgas, they deliver tanks for $12 where I live (7miles north of Navarre). I'm not sure if either one delivers smaller tanks, but i'd check on that.

At the price of fuel, if you can not do a round trip on 3-4 gallons; having a tank delivered is going to be cheaper.


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

Starlifter said:


> If you are on the eastern side of Navarre the Airgas location in Ft. Walton will be closer. It should still be on a side-street off Racetrack. The western side of Navarre then either Wesco or Airgas.
> 
> After getting one of their tanks, Airgas or Wesco; find out if Wesco delivers. As for Airgas, they deliver tanks for $12 where I live (7miles north of Navarre). I'm not sure if either one delivers smaller tanks, but i'd check on that.
> 
> At the price of fuel, if you can not do a round trip on 3-4 gallons; having a tank delivered is going to be cheaper.


I looked it up and it's a few minutes different to either one. I live off of 87 so that is most likley why. Do you know how much Airgas charges for a 5 lb refill?


----------

